# Perlon Strap Review [Brand: Eulit]



## De Wolfe

Living in Dubai, UAE; its a bit uncomfortable to wear leather/bracelet on my watches (specially from June to August), and I am a person that I like to wear all my watches around the year.


Started by purchasing Cheap'sh Nato's and Perlons, they where nice but I wanted something better. Liking the Perlon design more than Nato's, started looking for recommendations from the Watchuseek forum and my friends, I came to know about Eulit is the ultimate perlon strap, with a structure-bonded perlon tape design and quality material being used. 


After couple of search on where to source them, I came across Watchbandit.com, with a discount code, it was a no brainer; plus they have a great post sale customer service, they where there when I had a problem with one of the straps I have ordered, and they solved the problem; highly recommend them.


So Eulit perlon comes in 3 models: 


Kristall (Thinnest) I got Black in 20mm size.
Panama (Medium thickness, you wont feel much difference compared to the Kristall) I got Gray in 20mm size.
Palma (Thickest, noticeable compared to the other two models) I got two,one blue in 22mm and the red one in 20mm.










*First impressions?*
Yes, they are much better in quality than the generic cheaper perlons available in the market (I don't own all perlon brands out there in the market, so Im not gonna compare and/or say they are the best of the best). Having a generic perlon myself, you can straight away notice that the Eulit is softer in touch, and have a much tighter weave pattern. 


*Durability?*
I can't really comment on this, as I don't have any history with them to say how long they will last but Eulit website states "Protected against dirt and moisture by the surface seal", in addition, the PALMA being the thickest, you can straight away know its more durable, specially that it has a double weave design instead of single on the KRISTALL and the PANAMA.








*Both are Palma (Blue = 22mm / Red = 20mm)
*







*Panama (Gray = 20mm)*








*Kristall (Black = 20mm)*


*Fitment?*
They fit perfect and fill the lugs, no problems here. Being a perlon, almost everyone can find the perfect fit (unless you have a really big wrist, my wrist is 7.25 inch and its near the max. The models come in different lug sizes, which is very limited and I wish they create the Panama & Kristall in 22mm.
Kristall 16/18/20 mm
Panama 16/18/20 mm 
Palma 18/20/22 mm 











(disclaimer - I have two blue Palma straps for the following reason: The first time I ordered my straps, they where all perfect except for the blue one, it was 21mm instead of 22mm, a production defect, I communicated with watchbandit, they apologized for the defect, and sent me another blue in 22mm and told me to keep the 21mm as a good gesture, happy overall with how fast they responded) 


The Palma is perfect for 22mm watches (as these watches tend to be bigger, such as my Tudor Chrono and the Seiko Samurai); but at 20mm, even though comfortable, can make the watch sit a bit higher and some might not like that; I am ok with it as I wanted a red perlon for my Alaska Project.


For 18 and 20 mm watches, Ill recommend the Kristall and Panama over Palma, unless you want the blue and red color.


























*Buckle?*
They are perfectly fitted. Both the Kristall and the Panama have a similar buckle, stainless steel (as stated on their website) with EULIT engraved, its very thin and might look fragile, but maybe thats how it was intended to be designed, to be light and stiff (I will know in time how durable it is). Panama have a different design and the EULIT is printed instead of it being engraved, also noticeably thicker and feels tougher (I think it fits perfect with 22mm watches). 










*Price? *
They are priced from $18 to 24$ on watchbandit (They offer 15% discount for watchuseek members, promo code: WATCHUSEEK), and I am the type of person to rather buy something good once, instead of buying a bunch of cheaper ones. The cheaper perlon I have (paid $5) is not standing usage very well, weaves are starting to open up, and the sides edges of the strap is ver stiff. Plus cheaper perlon use plastic material that is not as comfortable as the Eulit and sometimes makes your skin itchy.


*Cons?*
Size and color variation are lacking. I would like to see them expand their line and offer more summer colors that you can fit and match around your watches. Also the buckle, it does the job and I am completely ok with it, also maybe my expectations is a bit too high but its something they can improve on it.


This is my personal review based on my own experience, I am not affiliated with any brand, I just wanted to share so that maybe it can help some members here get a better look at how Eulit Perlon are. 

What's the point of posting something on Tuesday without a *SpeedyTuesday* picture 










*Cheers.*


----------



## dantan

Nice straps!

They look so 'warm' and comfortable!


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.









The chairs in front of the house are empty, the „watchbandits" seem to be busy shipping straps ;-)


----------



## Michael Day

Thanks for the review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KindaDevil

very thorough, thanks for the review!


----------



## longstride

Nicely done! Thank you. Perlons are the perfect 'Military' strap.


----------



## dslag

Seems every straps looks great with the Alaska 3.


----------



## De Wolfe

dantan said:


> Nice straps!
> 
> They look so 'warm' and comfortable!


Indeed they are.



stuffler said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.
> 
> The chairs in front of the house are empty, the „watchbandits" seem to be busy shipping straps ;-)


You guys are the best!



KindaDevil said:


> very thorough, thanks for the review!


You are welcome



longstride said:


> Nicely done! Thank you. Perlons are the perfect 'Military' strap.
> 
> View attachment 13272535


Yes they are, love your watch and perlon combination



dslag said:


> Seems every straps looks great with the Alaska 3.


I have to agree, not only the Alaska 3, even the Speedy Pro (black dial), you put any color leather/nato/perlon/rubber strap and it will still look great.


----------



## mike0023

Have two of them...love them both. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wis_dad

Great timing. I was only looking at their site yesterday.

Can you tell me what the try colour of the red perlon is like? On the WB site it looks like a darker red than what's in your photos. I'm hoping it's darker.


----------



## De Wolfe

Aid1987 said:


> Great timing. I was only looking at their site yesterday.
> 
> Can you tell me what the try colour of the red perlon is like? On the WB site it looks like a darker red than what's in your photos. I'm hoping it's darker.


Ill try to explain it the best way I can.

Its a vibrant red color. As per the chart below, its close to Crinson (DC143C)









This is the closest to reality in terms of the color.


----------



## wis_dad

De Wolfe said:


> Ill try to explain it the best way I can.
> 
> Its a vibrant red color. As per the chart below, its close to Crinson (DC143C)
> 
> View attachment 13276327
> 
> 
> This is the closest to reality in terms of the color.
> 
> View attachment 13276335


That's a shame as I would've preferred a darker shade of red but thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## michael8238

I always like the look of perlon straps--they always look a bit more refined than a NATO to me.
With that said, they do wear kinda stiff for my liking, and if worn on a thicker watch, they almost feel too thin.


----------



## gangrel

michael8238 said:


> I always like the look of perlon straps--they always look a bit more refined than a NATO to me.
> With that said, they do wear kinda stiff for my liking, and if worn on a thicker watch, they almost feel too thin.


My answer would be, try an RAF style strap in a seat belt nylon...but I'm not sure any exist. My #1 problem with NATOs is the metal keepers. I do not like them. #2 is the style of nylon, which is usually fixed by going with the seat belt nylons.

Single weave perlon like Kristall can definitely look and feel too thin on a larger, heavier watch. One answer: go double weave. One down side is, they're even stiffer. I've never had a problem with it myself, but YMMV.


----------



## De Wolfe

michael8238 said:


> I always like the look of perlon straps--they always look a bit more refined than a NATO to me.
> With that said, they do wear kinda stiff for my liking, and if worn on a thicker watch, they almost feel too thin.


Yes, perlon are stiffer at nato, but they become more flexible after wear; and Eulit quality is very noticeable.

For big watches, I would say go with Palma (double weave), bit for smaller watches, Kristal and the Panama are great fit, and they are less stiffer than Palma from the start.

You got to hold one in person to appreciate their products.


----------



## Michael Day

Lacking in colour though. I have a Eulit grey. It's great but I also wanted some color c research pointed me to Da Luca, so I've got two on the way. Will see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

@OP - awesome review, superb details in here. I've purchased cheap persons on Amazon and they are absolute garbage, way too thin. 

Very interested in the thickest Eulit perlons but can you mount them to watches like NATOs? Or do you have to mount like you would an Erika's strap, by taking off the springbars as the strap is too thick to slide through the bars?


----------



## De Wolfe

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> @OP - awesome review, superb details in here. I've purchased cheap persons on Amazon and they are absolute garbage, way too thin.
> 
> Very interested in the thickest Eulit perlons but can you mount them to watches like NATOs? Or do you have to mount like you would an Erika's strap, by taking off the springbars as the strap is too thick to slide through the bars?


Its all for the benefit of the forum members.

You put them like nato, you keep the springs bars on the watch and slide in the perlon, fairly easy.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Great review. Thanks!


----------



## gvongies

Awesome review! I've already come to love this brand having a few myself. Was wondering if you have a preference to the NATO style eulit over the two piece eulit perlons, was it the palma that comes as two piece?


----------



## Dbltap22

I have been considering a perlon. I’ve seen pictures, but never in the Wild. I’m going to be purchasing one ASAP. Thanks for the review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Aid1987 said:


> Great timing. I was only looking at their site yesterday.
> 
> Can you tell me what the try colour of the red perlon is like? On the WB site it looks like a darker red than what's in your photos. I'm hoping it's darker.


unfortunately our product pictures are not as good as De Wolfe´s. Its in the pipeline to take better pictures soon. We are also considering making a more Burgundy like strap in cooperation with Eulit, but lets see


----------



## WatchBandit.com

De Wolfe, thanks a lot for this lovely review, and for your mentions. Have a fantastic weekend. Cheers Mick


----------



## gangrel

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> @OP - awesome review, superb details in here. I've purchased cheap persons on Amazon and they are absolute garbage, way too thin.
> 
> Very interested in the thickest Eulit perlons but can you mount them to watches like NATOs? Or do you have to mount like you would an Erika's strap, by taking off the springbars as the strap is too thick to slide through the bars?


Eulit makes both 1 and 2 piece Palma (double weave) straps.

If the strap's too thick to pass through the bars, and yes, this will happen sometimes with double weave...I don't think you could get the spring bar back in place. Yeah, I've done this with a thick, one-piece leather strap...but leather's compressible. The style of nylon in a NATO strap, should be somewhat compressible. Double weave perlon is probably not compressible.


----------



## Tifoso

Thanks for the review! I have never tried a perlon strap, and am definitely inclined to give the Eulit a shot....


----------



## De Wolfe

WatchBandit.com said:


> unfortunately our product pictures are not as good as De Wolfe´s. Its in the pipeline to take better pictures soon. We are also considering making a more Burgundy like strap in cooperation with Eulit, but lets see


Please make Green 20 & 22mm


----------



## b_rhymes

This is a helpful thread for me as I'm looking at getting a Perlon strap for an incoming BB58 navy. I am looking at ones on WatchObsession.com and they have double-weave, single weave, etc. Helpful to see a review of the different options and types. I'll check out WatchBandit as well now.


----------



## Paul R

What a great post De Wolfe!

I've got a few Eulits including a brown and gray Panama. Have you noticed that they gray Panama strap ends up much more flexible or "cloth like" after a few times being exposed to hot water?

Thanks,

-Paul


----------



## De Wolfe

Paul R said:


> What a great post De Wolfe!
> 
> I've got a few Eulits including a brown and gray Panama. Have you noticed that they gray Panama strap ends up much more flexible or "cloth like" after a few times being exposed to hot water?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Paul


I only exposed the palma to water, and it becomes a bit stiff after a while (not too bad, still comfortable).


----------



## vmgotit

De Wolfe,
Thank you for your review on these EulitPerlone Watch Straps. I have been looking at the possibility of getting a perlone strap and wondering about the quality and also the available strap lengths. With my 8” + wrists, not wanting to get something to short. Hope Eulit will come out with the availability of some longer straps? Vance.


----------



## Paul R

vmgotit,

I know they make a few that are listed as "long" though they don't provide the actual length or sizing suggestions. I've got a 17mm wrist and the blue Palma I wear on a Casio Duro could not be any shorter and fit properly. That is the one piece Palma, not the "Pacific" two piece. I have two Panama and one Kristall that all have more spare strap than the Palma.

As to the quality or durability. I haven't worn these a whole bunch so I can't say how they would fare over years of constant wear. Mine are all fine except I have noticed a little abraision around where the strap feeds through the buckle on my brown Panama. I think I rubbed it on a brick or something but I'm not sure. The rest are all fine and have broken in real well. They do kind of relax after being exposed to hot water and being worn. They seem to be well made. The buckle is lightly constructed but well finished with no sharp corners. The edge of the strap where it's cut had a little bur on one of them but I think it's worn off. I also noticed on my Palma, which has a stitched in buckle, that the a strand of the stitching was poking me in the wrist. I thought it was the buckle but after looking close I realized it wasn't. I took the buckle off and just rubbed the wrist side of that end of the strap on the surface of my desk and it smoothed it out.

What I can say for sure is these watch straps, my Panama and Kristall particularly, are the most comfortable watch straps I own. Their low weight, low profile, and flexibility are just awesome and are far better than any watch strap I've used. I could hardly imagine how a watch could be more comfortable or feel more sheer. Particularly while I'm typing or working at the computer, with my wrist on the surface, they are super comfortable. My main use of them is keeping at my desk for long sessions at the keyboard.

I also have these on a M100TSE-1A2JF so, a VERY light watch. I think that the Kristall and best for light watches, the Panama are a little thicker and would be better for a heavier watch, and the Palma are the thickest and would be best for heavier watches, though none of them are all that substantial and I wouldn't put anything but a medium weight watch on these. My 75ish gram Duro is about as heavy as I would go.

So the regular length black Kristall I have is 4.6g, which means my M100TSE and it are 33.7g! I know people say heavy watch makes it feel "substantial" or whatever but just don't feel that way at all and I LOVE how light this thing is on the Kristall.

-Paul


----------



## griffon89

De Wolfe said:


> Living in Dubai, UAE; its a bit uncomfortable to wear leather/bracelet on my watches (specially from June to August), and I am a person that I like to wear all my watches around the year.
> 
> 
> Started by purchasing Cheap'sh Nato's and Perlons, they where nice but I wanted something better. Liking the Perlon design more than Nato's, started looking for recommendations from the Watchuseek forum and my friends, I came to know about Eulit is the ultimate perlon strap, with a structure-bonded perlon tape design and quality material being used.
> 
> 
> After couple of search on where to source them, I came across Watchbandit.com, with a discount code, it was a no brainer; plus they have a great post sale customer service, they where there when I had a problem with one of the straps I have ordered, and they solved the problem; highly recommend them.
> 
> 
> So Eulit perlon comes in 3 models:
> 
> 
> Kristall (Thinnest) I got Black in 20mm size.
> Panama (Medium thickness, you wont feel much difference compared to the Kristall) I got Gray in 20mm size.
> Palma (Thickest, noticeable compared to the other two models) I got two,one blue in 22mm and the red one in 20mm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13270473
> 
> 
> 
> *First impressions?*
> Yes, they are much better in quality than the generic cheaper perlons available in the market (I don't own all perlon brands out there in the market, so Im not gonna compare and/or say they are the best of the best). Having a generic perlon myself, you can straight away notice that the Eulit is softer in touch, and have a much tighter weave pattern.
> 
> 
> *Durability?*
> I can't really comment on this, as I don't have any history with them to say how long they will last but Eulit website states "Protected against dirt and moisture by the surface seal", in addition, the PALMA being the thickest, you can straight away know its more durable, specially that it has a double weave design instead of single on the KRISTALL and the PANAMA.
> 
> View attachment 13270477
> 
> *Both are Palma (Blue = 22mm / Red = 20mm)*
> 
> View attachment 13270479
> 
> *Panama (Gray = 20mm)*
> 
> View attachment 13270481
> 
> *Kristall (Black = 20mm)
> 
> 
> Fitment?*
> They fit perfect and fill the lugs, no problems here. Being a perlon, almost everyone can find the perfect fit (unless you have a really big wrist, my wrist is 7.25 inch and its near the max. The models come in different lug sizes, which is very limited and I wish they create the Panama & Kristall in 22mm.
> Kristall 16/18/20 mm
> Panama 16/18/20 mm
> Palma 18/20/22 mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13270503
> 
> 
> (disclaimer - I have two blue Palma straps for the following reason: The first time I ordered my straps, they where all perfect except for the blue one, it was 21mm instead of 22mm, a production defect, I communicated with watchbandit, they apologized for the defect, and sent me another blue in 22mm and told me to keep the 21mm as a good gesture, happy overall with how fast they responded)
> 
> 
> The Palma is perfect for 22mm watches (as these watches tend to be bigger, such as my Tudor Chrono and the Seiko Samurai); but at 20mm, even though comfortable, can make the watch sit a bit higher and some might not like that; I am ok with it as I wanted a red perlon for my Alaska Project.
> 
> 
> For 18 and 20 mm watches, Ill recommend the Kristall and Panama over Palma, unless you want the blue and red color.
> 
> View attachment 13270483
> 
> 
> View attachment 13270485
> 
> 
> View attachment 13270489
> 
> 
> 
> *Buckle?*
> They are perfectly fitted. Both the Kristall and the Panama have a similar buckle, stainless steel (as stated on their website) with EULIT engraved, its very thin and might look fragile, but maybe thats how it was intended to be designed, to be light and stiff (I will know in time how durable it is). Panama have a different design and the EULIT is printed instead of it being engraved, also noticeably thicker and feels tougher (I think it fits perfect with 22mm watches).
> 
> View attachment 13270475
> 
> 
> 
> *Price? *
> They are priced from $18 to 24$ on watchbandit (They offer 15% discount for watchuseek members, promo code: WATCHUSEEK), and I am the type of person to rather buy something good once, instead of buying a bunch of cheaper ones. The cheaper perlon I have (paid $5) is not standing usage very well, weaves are starting to open up, and the sides edges of the strap is ver stiff. Plus cheaper perlon use plastic material that is not as comfortable as the Eulit and sometimes makes your skin itchy.
> 
> 
> *Cons?*
> Size and color variation are lacking. I would like to see them expand their line and offer more summer colors that you can fit and match around your watches. Also the buckle, it does the job and I am completely ok with it, also maybe my expectations is a bit too high but its something they can improve on it.
> 
> 
> This is my personal review based on my own experience, I am not affiliated with any brand, I just wanted to share so that maybe it can help some members here get a better look at how Eulit Perlon are.
> 
> What's the point of posting something on Tuesday without a *SpeedyTuesday* picture
> 
> View attachment 13270491
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheers.*


Hi, this might have been a while since ur post. But I would really appreciate it if you could offer your advice.
I have a 21mm lug width watch.
I am thinking if I should get the 20mm perlon strap, or just risk it by getting the 22mm for a snugger fit between the lugs. What do u think?


----------



## Paul R

griffon89 said:


> Hi, this might have been a while since ur post. But I would really appreciate it if you could offer your advice.
> I have a 21mm lug width watch.
> I am thinking if I should get the 20mm perlon strap, or just risk it by getting the 22mm for a snugger fit between the lugs. What do u think?


I've got a Oceanus T2600L a few months ago and had been looking for straps for it's 21mm lugs. I got a 20mm and 22mm Eulit Atlantic to see which fit best. The 20mm has no visible gap but if there's some lateral pressure the strap will give and you can see a gap there. I've been wearing the T2600 on a few straps but the Perlon strap I've decided on is the 22mm Atlantic.
One thing I'll say about these is that I've got a 17cm wrist and I don't think the strap I've got would fit a larger wrist. I've got all the slack out from the buckle and it still has hardly any strap under the keeper even when it's right up against the buckle. That could just be this particular strap though a most are a little longer but they're also not available in a Long option as far as I can tell...


----------



## griffon89

Paul R said:


> I've got a Oceanus T2600L a few months ago and had been looking for straps for it's 21mm lugs. I got a 20mm and 22mm Eulit Atlantic to see which fit best. The 20mm has no visible gap but if there's some lateral pressure the strap will give and you can see a gap there. I've been wearing the T2600 on a few straps but the Perlon strap I've decided on is the 22mm Atlantic.
> One thing I'll say about these is that I've got a 17cm wrist and I don't think the strap I've got would fit a larger wrist. I've got all the slack out from the buckle and it still has hardly any strap under the keeper even when it's right up against the buckle. That could just be this particular strap though a most are a little longer but they're also not available in a Long option as far as I can tell...


Appreciate ur sharing. So the reason u went for the 22mm Atlantic is because the 22mm strap has more length and fits ur wrist better.
How about the fit at between the lugs? Is it bunched up significantly such tht its affecting the aesthetics?


----------



## Mauric

This is a great review, I just want to add some information to make it more accurate. I have to say, though that I love perlon straps and IMO the way to go is Eulit.

There other two models of Eulit perlos straps, the Baltic and Atlantic from which I have no experience. There is also a variation of the Palna with two pieces instead of one.

I can notice a huge difference between the Kristall and the Panama, the Kristall is stiffer and in my opinion better than the Panama, unfortunately, is very difficult to find them nowadays.

Regarding size, I would say that Kristall and Panama should fit any size of wrist, but the Palma maybe not, at least in the regular sizes.

Regarding durability, these straps are gonna outlast you. To give you an idea, as OP mentioned, they have a limited selection of colors, so I have stained a lot of these straps and wherever I wanted a lighter color I always put them in bleach for many days. How concentrate? I would say a lot, enough to make my fingers irritated. For example, once I put the bleach without dilution for many days.

Not only that, to stain them, I have to put them in boiling water with dye intended for cloths.

After all of this, they end like new.

My favorite are the Kristall and the Palma, for the Palma I always change the buckle. My favorites are the Colareb buckles, they fit very flat on my wrist. You cannot change the buckle on the Kristall and Panama.

Here are some photographs of my different Eulit Perlon. You can see few color variations.

Finally, I have to say that most of these straps I bought them from Holbens and Trendart-24.de

I definitely recommend Trendart, Mr. Andreas is always very helpful and his prices are very good.

Here you can see the bucle from Colareb in a purple Palma perlon strap.










And here there are few others. The photograph was taken in a room illuminated with warm lights, the first photograph was taken in natural light.










I have more than 30 of these Eulit straps and definitely, I recommend them.


----------



## chas58

griffon89 said:


> Appreciate ur sharing. So the reason u went for the 22mm Atlantic is because the 22mm strap has more length and fits ur wrist better.
> How about the fit at between the lugs? Is it bunched up significantly such tht its affecting the aesthetics?


I wear a 22mm on a 21mm watch (or a 20mm on a 19mm watch). No problems. Its woven, so there is some flexibility. Its not gonna expand, but can easily scrunch in 1mm.


----------



## chas58

Mauric said:


> My favorite are the Kristall and the Palma, for the Palma I always change the buckle. My favorites are the Colareb buckles, they fit very flat on my wrist. You cannot change the buckle on the Kristall and Panama.


I change the bucket on mine. I don't like those flat stamped buckles at all.


----------



## dondiletante

Mauric said:


> This is a great review, I just want to add some information to make it more accurate. I have to say, though that I love perlon straps and IMO the way to go is Eulit.
> 
> There other two models of Eulit perlos straps, the Baltic and Atlantic from which I have no experience. There is also a variation of the Palna with two pieces instead of one.
> 
> I can notice a huge difference between the Kristall and the Panama, the Kristall is stiffer and in my opinion better than the Panama, unfortunately, is very difficult to find them nowadays.
> 
> Regarding size, I would say that Kristall and Panama should fit any size of wrist, but the Palma maybe not, at least in the regular sizes.
> 
> Regarding durability, these straps are gonna outlast you. To give you an idea, as OP mentioned, they have a limited selection of colors, so I have stained a lot of these straps and wherever I wanted a lighter color I always put them in bleach for many days. How concentrate? I would say a lot, enough to make my fingers irritated. For example, once I put the bleach without dilution for many days.
> 
> Not only that, to stain them, I have to put them in boiling water with dye intended for cloths.
> 
> After all of this, they end like new.
> 
> My favorite are the Kristall and the Palma, for the Palma I always change the buckle. My favorites are the Colareb buckles, they fit very flat on my wrist. You cannot change the buckle on the Kristall and Panama.
> 
> Here are some photographs of my different Eulit Perlon. You can see few color variations.
> 
> Finally, I have to say that most of these straps I bought them from Holbens and Trendart-24.de
> 
> I definitely recommend Trendart, Mr. Andreas is always very helpful and his prices are very good.
> 
> Here you can see the bucle from Colareb in a purple Palma perlon strap.
> 
> View attachment 16496571
> 
> 
> And here there are few others. The photograph was taken in a room illuminated with warm lights, the first photograph was taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 16496576
> 
> 
> I have more than 30 of these Eulit straps and definitely, I recommend them.


Wow thank you for the detailed review! I’ve been eyeing the Kristall and the Panama recently but I can’t really decide… would you mind sharing more details about these two and how they compare? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mauric

You should try both. My preference is the Kristall because it's stiffer and a bit thinner than the Panama. Regarding the colors, except for the black, the rest of the Kristall have patterns with a slightly contrasting color. The colors of the Panama are plain.

The texture of the Panama is more similar to the generic perlons, but with more quality, better pattern, better material, better finish and better clasp.

I would say that is a matter of personal preference. That's why you should try both. The problem with the Kristall is that it's very difficult to find them nowadays (20 mm), but most likely you will be able to find the black at least.


----------



## Paul R

This is a 20mm and 22mm Eulit Atlantic on my 21mm lug Oceanus T2600. There's not exactly a gap with the 20mm but I think the 22mm works better.
20mm
























22mm


----------



## Paul R

WatchBandit.com said:


> unfortunately our product pictures are not as good as De Wolfe´s. Its in the pipeline to take better pictures soon. We are also considering making a more Burgundy like strap in cooperation with Eulit, but lets see


WatchBandit if you're in contact with anyone at Eulit PLEASE tell them that the original buckles were really great and they should at least continue to carry them along with their redesigned buckle. I like the originals better than the redesigned buckles and they're much better than the C&B immitation buckles (which are too thick). Do you know of any way I could just buy the original buckles? I feel like there's for sure boxes of old stock somewhere and I'd like to pick up a few of each size.


----------



## Paul R

dondiletante said:


> Wow thank you for the detailed review! I’ve been eyeing the Kristall and the Panama recently but I can’t really decide… would you mind sharing more details about these two and how they compare? Thank you in advance!


Kristall is out of production. The main difference is how well they support weight. I wear the Kristall straps on very light watches. I like the Panama or Palma (Atlantic) on most watches. The only difference between colors that I've noticed is that the gray straps are softer than any others. Otherwise they all tend to get a bit softer a loosen up a bit in hot water, like a shower, and then go back to normal.


----------



## Roningrad

Thanks for the review. Great stuff.

Tried one of the newer CNS perlon. Not quite happy with it.

I wonder if anyone have tried C&B perlons and how they would hold up vs. Eulit perlons.


----------



## Deity42

Roningrad said:


> I wonder if anyone have tried C&B perlons and how they would hold up vs. Eulit perlons.


They're pretty nice but different. A fresh Eulit may feel a bit stiff and "plasticky," while the C&B have a softer, broken-in feel from the get-go. This is hard to quantify in pictures, but is obvious to the touch if you have both in hand (maybe I will take some pictures later anyway). The ends are sealed with some sort of black substance on the underside, not that you'll see it on wrist, but it's different. I don't immerse/soak my perlons, or sweat very much, so no comment on that.

They also come with a brushed buckle, with the option to buy a polished extra, which if you're like me and prefer the polished, is a bit of a nickle-and-dime, IMO, but at least they have the option, and I'm sure many prefer the brushed anyway.

All that said, nice stuff. I'll buy Eulit first, but I like the extra color options C&B offer.


----------



## Deity42

So, not like I wasn't going to take pictures.
C&B (with optional polished buckle), Eulit Panama, Eulit Krystal. The buckles are nearly identical, minus the logo, the C&B may actually be just a tad more well finished.








Here's the end seals I was talking about:


----------



## Roningrad

Deity42 said:


> They're pretty nice but different. A fresh Eulit may feel a bit stiff and "plasticky," while the C&B have a softer, broken-in feel from the get-go. This is hard to quantify in pictures, but is obvious to the touch if you have both in hand (maybe I will take some pictures later anyway). The ends are sealed with some sort of black substance on the underside, not that you'll see it on wrist, but it's different. I don't immerse/soak my perlons, or sweat very much, so no comment on that.
> 
> They also come with a brushed buckle, with the option to buy a polished extra, which if you're like me and prefer the polished, is a bit of a nickle-and-dime, IMO, but at least they have the option, and I'm sure many prefer the brushed anyway.
> 
> All that said, nice stuff. I'll buy Eulit first, but I like the extra color options C&B offer.


Thanks @Deity42 ! I'm actually leaning towards the C&B perlons mainly because of the color options. Wished there was a discount for the WUS members as well, but I'm not quite sure they do give discounts. Knowing that you can have a polished buckle option is a plus. I would always prefer brushed. However, dressier timepieces would greatly benefit the polished buckle option. I have purchased Chevrons from them last year and they are probably the best single pass straps for small wristed fellas. BTW, I kinda gotten into a trigger happy Vostok binge. But I'm all good all good now assuming they dont make a Pamphibia available soon.


----------



## dondiletante

So… in the name of science, I had to purchase both the Eulit Panama and Kristall to see how they compare.

I haven't used them enough to comment on the feel yet but I already prefer them much more over the Palma I had owned before. All I can say is that IMHO they're both very well finished. 

Visually, the most obvious difference is the thickness of the threading and style of webbing but somehow it is not as evident in pictures as it is in real life.

I'll update on my experience once I get to use both a bit more.

Eulit Palma Brown 20 mm:









Eulit Kristall Black 20 mm:









And how they compare:


----------



## Paul R

Deity42 said:


> So, not like I wasn't going to take pictures.
> C&B (with optional polished buckle), Eulit Panama, Eulit Krystal. The buckles are nearly identical, minus the logo, the C&B may actually be just a tad more well finished.
> View attachment 16510148
> 
> Here's the end seals I was talking about:
> View attachment 16510154


Nice lookin minty Electronikas!


----------



## Mauric

dondiletante said:


> So… in the name of science, I had to purchase both the Eulit Panama and Kristall to see how they compare.
> 
> I haven't used them enough to comment on the feel yet but I already prefer them much more over the Palma I had owned before. All I can say is that IMHO they're both very well finished.
> 
> Visually, the most obvious difference is the thickness of the threading and style of webbing but somehow it is not as evident in pictures as it is in real life.
> 
> I'll update on my experience once I get to use both a bit more.
> 
> Eulit Palma Brown 20 mm:
> View attachment 16551570
> 
> 
> Eulit Kristall Black 20 mm:
> View attachment 16551572
> 
> 
> And how they compare:
> View attachment 16551573


It's a matter of preference and also depends on the watch, but I guess you will like better the Kristall.


----------



## dondiletante

Mauric said:


> It's a matter of preference and also depends on the watch, but I guess you will like better the Kristall.


Will be testing both for a week, first turn is for the Panama on my CWC RN diver. Must say that adjusting the length of the strap was a bit tricky! Was afraid to bend the buckle… is it strong enough or flimsy?

(Edit: mandatory picture)


----------



## Paul R

Sizing them isn't difficult with the right process. They also don't tend to have a lot of spare strap which I feel like they should have an extra inch or so.








Sizing ladder buckle for perlon strap length


I was reading, on here or on Reddit, and saw a comment about sizing a perlon strap for length being a big pain. However with the right steps it's super easy, though it does require taking the watch off the strap. We're gonna add about 1/3rd of a inch to the Eulit on my M100TSE. Gonna take it...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mauric

dondiletante said:


> Will be testing both for a week, first turn is for the Panama on my CWC RN diver. Must say that adjusting the length of the strap was a bit tricky! Was afraid to bend the buckle… is it strong enough or flimsy?
> 
> (Edit: mandatory picture)
> View attachment 16553836


It is strong enough, don't worry.


----------



## Springdale_1

I’m interested in your findings, @dondiletante. Did you come to any conclusions after testing out the Panama and Kristall straps?


----------



## dondiletante

Springdale_1 said:


> I’m interested in your findings, @dondiletante. Did you come to any conclusions after testing out the Panama and Kristall straps?


Hello @Springdale_1 , sorry for the late response! 

So, I have tested both straps for about two weeks each and my conclusions are the following:

As @Mauric anticipated, I've ended up liking the Kristall more, but only by a small margin.

In terms of build quality, I think both are great, the heat-sealed underside along with the ladder buckle make them really comfortable on the wrist. My only gripe would be that although they're both 20 mm in width, they leave an unsightly 0.5 mm gap between the lugs, but this might be due to the webbing construction and some nitpicking on my side.

Talking about webbing and threading, I found the Panama's more esthetically pleasing, but the Kristall's more adjustable. 

So in the end, I'd say I liked both pretty much, but my experience with them has only been on my CWC RN diver (I only use single-pass straps on fixed-bar watches). IMHO they're great for warmer days because of how adjustable and breathable are, while NATOs usually get soaked easier and take longer to dry.


----------



## Mauric

dondiletante said:


> Hello @Springdale_1 , sorry for the late response!
> 
> So, I have tested both straps for about two weeks each and my conclusions are the following:
> 
> As @Mauric anticipated, I've ended up liking the Kristall more, but only by a small margin.
> 
> In terms of build quality, I think both are great, the heat-sealed underside along with the ladder buckle make them really comfortable on the wrist. My only gripe would be that although they're both 20 mm in width, they leave an unsightly 0.5 mm gap between the lugs, but this might be due to the webbing construction and some nitpicking on my side.
> 
> Talking about webbing and threading, I found the Panama's more esthetically pleasing, but the Kristall's more adjustable.
> 
> So in the end, I'd say I liked both pretty much, but my experience with them has only been on my CWC RN diver (I only use single-pass straps on fixed-bar watches). IMHO they're great for warmer days because of how adjustable and breathable are, while NATOs usually get soaked easier and take longer to dry.


As far as I can tell, you might stretch the webbing just at the lugs sites.

Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## vmgotit

Paul R said:


> vmgotit,
> 
> I know they make a few that are listed as "long" though they don't provide the actual length or sizing suggestions. I've got a 17mm wrist and the blue Palma I wear on a Casio Duro could not be any shorter and fit properly. That is the one piece Palma, not the "Pacific" two piece. I have two Panama and one Kristall that all have more spare strap than the Palma.
> 
> As to the quality or durability. I haven't worn these a whole bunch so I can't say how they would fare over years of constant wear. Mine are all fine except I have noticed a little abraision around where the strap feeds through the buckle on my brown Panama. I think I rubbed it on a brick or something but I'm not sure. The rest are all fine and have broken in real well. They do kind of relax after being exposed to hot water and being worn. They seem to be well made. The buckle is lightly constructed but well finished with no sharp corners. The edge of the strap where it's cut had a little bur on one of them but I think it's worn off. I also noticed on my Palma, which has a stitched in buckle, that the a strand of the stitching was poking me in the wrist. I thought it was the buckle but after looking close I realized it wasn't. I took the buckle off and just rubbed the wrist side of that end of the strap on the surface of my desk and it smoothed it out.
> 
> What I can say for sure is these watch straps, my Panama and Kristall particularly, are the most comfortable watch straps I own. Their low weight, low profile, and flexibility are just awesome and are far better than any watch strap I've used. I could hardly imagine how a watch could be more comfortable or feel more sheer. Particularly while I'm typing or working at the computer, with my wrist on the surface, they are super comfortable. My main use of them is keeping at my desk for long sessions at the keyboard.
> 
> I also have these on a M100TSE-1A2JF so, a VERY light watch. I think that the Kristall and best for light watches, the Panama are a little thicker and would be better for a heavier watch, and the Palma are the thickest and would be best for heavier watches, though none of them are all that substantial and I wouldn't put anything but a medium weight watch on these. My 75ish gram Duro is about as heavy as I would go.
> 
> So the regular length black Kristall I have is 4.6g, which means my M100TSE and it are 33.7g! I know people say heavy watch makes it feel "substantial" or whatever but just don't feel that way at all and I LOVE how light this thing is on the Kristall.
> 
> -Paul


Thank you for the information and thorough report! I will definitely think about getting a couple of perlons for my Watches. Vance.


----------



## Springdale_1

dondiletante said:


> Hello @Springdale_1 , sorry for the late response!
> 
> So, I have tested both straps for about two weeks each and my conclusions are the following:
> 
> As @Mauric anticipated, I've ended up liking the Kristall more, but only by a small margin.
> 
> In terms of build quality, I think both are great, the heat-sealed underside along with the ladder buckle make them really comfortable on the wrist. My only gripe would be that although they're both 20 mm in width, they leave an unsightly 0.5 mm gap between the lugs, but this might be due to the webbing construction and some nitpicking on my side.
> 
> Talking about webbing and threading, I found the Panama's more esthetically pleasing, but the Kristall's more adjustable.
> 
> So in the end, I'd say I liked both pretty much, but my experience with them has only been on my CWC RN diver (I only use single-pass straps on fixed-bar watches). IMHO they're great for warmer days because of how adjustable and breathable are, while NATOs usually get soaked easier and take longer to dry.


Thank you for reporting back to us! I have two Eulit Panama straps and to your point about the lug width - I’ve noticed that too. The two I have are different widths despite both being 18mm and ordered from the same distributor. A grey one that fits my 18 mm lug width perfectly, and a black one purchased a month ago that is a hair narrower (~0.5mm?). It kinda sucks because it allows some of the spring bar to show through. Not a deal breaker for me, as I still like the look of the straps. No luck pulling at the strap to widen it though - these things are just too darn durable to stretch like that  Pics below.

I may order a Kristall too if they have any in 18mm and silver buckles.
thank you!


----------



## dondiletante

Mauric said:


> As far as I can tell, you might stretch the webbing just at the lugs sites.
> 
> Enjoy them in good health.


Thank you and for your advice too!


----------



## dondiletante

Springdale_1 said:


> Thank you for reporting back to us! I have two Eulit Panama straps and to your point about the lug width - I’ve noticed that too. The two I have are different widths despite both being 18mm and ordered from the same distributor. A grey one that fits my 18 mm lug width perfectly, and a black one purchased a month ago that is a hair narrower (~0.5mm?). It kinda sucks because it allows some of the spring bar to show through. Not a deal breaker for me, as I still like the look of the straps. No luck pulling at the strap to widen it though - these things are just too darn durable to stretch like that  Pics below.
> 
> I may order a Kristall too if they have any in 18mm and silver buckles.
> thank you!
> View attachment 16716596
> 
> View attachment 16716597


Shame it has happened to you too… all in all, it's the only "flaw" I've found with these straps if it can even be called that! I'm not sure if it is particular to some products or if it's due to the webbing expanding and contracting.

You'll be able to find silver buckle/18 mm ones (blue and black) on eBay, there are even some really cool vintage ones!

Great looking Alpinist reissue btw! 😉


----------



## JSchinasi

Thank you for this review - I’ve gotten a couple generic perlons and found them to scratch or otherwise not be comfortable to wear. So this is super helpful for me. And obviously great watches riding on those straps.


----------



## stratfan95

I have three Eulit perlons - a Kristall 20mm, Panama 20mm, and Panama 18mm - and they all fit true to size between the lugs. Maybe I just got lucky? I have a few more on the way, so hopefully the luck continues


----------

